# What is IN your Bottega Veneta?



## beauxgoris

Back in my balenciaga junkie days my favorite thread was "what's in your b-bag?" Now that i'm a Bottega Veneta junkie, I thought it would be fun to have this thread here!!

So let's see what's in your BV?!?!  

Here's mine:

* lg. Black Veneta
* navy BV fish coinpurse
* Violet zip around BV wallet (color is most true in the flash photo!)
* Black BV clutch/makeup that holds odds and ends so they don't fly around my bag
* asian print makeup bag
* asian print check book 
* tin of gum
* black ipod
* BV zip card case - used to hold work I.D. badge and ipod earphones
* 'lil green BV purse charm that holds quarters for parking meters
* "Entre Nous" a very cute book i'm reading

I think that's it. I may have forgotten a few things - perhaps i'll update my photos later. 

So let's see your BV ladies - and what you have in them!


----------



## beauxgoris

No one else wants to play?


----------



## NWpurselover

Your accessories are so cool, I don't dare post after seeing your bag!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I don't even have a BV bag to show what's inside!  Not yet, anyway!


----------



## oogiewoogie

I love the color of your wallet, & you carry one full bag!  I have the large veneta in ebano... and I'm obviously not using it to it's fullest potential~! Love it... your sport'in one fine bag with lots of lil goodies..


----------



## beauxgoris

Aww shucks - you don't have to have BV accessories to post photos. If you look at the balenciaga thread people have all kinds of fun cute things in their bags. 

Don't leave me hanging ladies!


----------



## boxermom

Beaux, I'll tell you, but it always takes me awhile to get pics posted.

BV black woven tri-fold wallet
BV Limo woven zip card case
BV Limo canvas zip cosmetic bag
BV Quarzo coin purse charm
calendar, keys, pen, kleenex pack, stretchy knee support (never go anywhere without it), Rx sunglasses


----------



## clinkenwar

I wish they had this thread for every designer.. I love it!!


----------



## boxermom

The tote doesn't show contents well, but I love how it holds so much. So basically I carry: BV wallet, BV Limo card case, BV Limo canvas cosmetic bag, calendar, pen, kleenex, mints, knee support, cellphone, usually my sunglasses, keys.


----------



## Nymph

I'll tell first, then take pics to show later 

- Ebano continental wallet
- Ebano card holder
- Ebano cosmetics case
- Organiser
- Notebook
- 5-6 coloured pens :shame:
- iPod mini
- Office ID card
- Camera
- Sunnies
- Cell phone

 

I haven't been very good at taking pics, but I'm gonna be home this weekend, so hopefully I'll get around to taking some!


----------



## beauxgoris

boxermom said:


> The tote doesn't show contents well, but I love how it holds so much. So basically I carry: BV wallet, BV Limo card case, BV Limo canvas cosmetic bag, calendar, pen, kleenex, mints, knee support, cellphone, usually my sunglasses, keys.



^^YEA BOXERMOM!   Now that's the spirt! I love your pink purse charm/coin purse! We're twins!!! I also love your butterfly BV cosmetic case. I need to find a small BV case - my flap case is kind of large.

See ladies - isn't this FUN!


----------



## mlbags

I'd love to participate and support one another !!  But I don't hv the pics yet ..... will aim to post mine before the weekend is over... sori for delay.


----------



## myindulgence

Oooh, I'd love to play *beauxgoris*, but no BV for me YET (still holding out for July in Italy!).   

But  this thread, thanks for starting it and I will add something in the near future!


----------



## myindulgence

*boxermom*, love your tote and accessories!  I've been eyeing the butterfly case myself!  

*Nwpurselover*, don't be shy, doesn't matter what you carry (though I'm sure you're being modest), I love seeing how much each purse holds etc..


----------



## myindulgence

[waiting patiently]   for *Nymph* (tease!) and *mlbags*.


----------



## ms piggy

Ok, I'll play too. Will need to take some pics soon. But ladies, how about the action pics? We need to see some more BVs in action too!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Boxermom, I love your BV bag!  Is that in Old Petra?


----------



## boxermom

24 said:


> Boxermom, I love your BV bag! Is that in Old Petra?


 

Thank you!  It's Poudre--the flash camera changes the look.  And the SA's always tell me the same color will look different depending on the leather--this tote is Cervo/deerskin.  I would love  to have something in Old Petra!


----------



## NWpurselover

O.k. you convinced me!
Contents:
Versace makeup case with medusa heads on it!  (I love the medusas)
Generic makeup cases for meds
Balenciaga wallet in Blueberry
Razr cell phone
Bmw keys
Odwalla protein bar


----------



## Nymph

myindulgence said:


> [waiting patiently]  for *Nymph* (tease!) and *mlbags*.


 



ms piggy said:


> But ladies, how about the action pics? We need to see some more BVs in action too!!!


 
My bad, Ladies! :shame: I've just been lugging around too many things these couple of days to use my Veneta, BUT!!! Have already planned my outfit specially to go with my Veneta, so pics def by Saturday!


----------



## ms piggy

Nymph said:


> Have already planned my outfit specially to go with my Veneta, so pics def by Saturday!


----------



## boxermom

NWpurselover said:


> O.k. you convinced me!
> Contents:
> Versace makeup case with medusa heads on it! (I love the medusas)
> Generic makeup cases for meds
> Balenciaga wallet in Blueberry
> Razr cell phone
> Bmw keys
> Odwalla protein bar


 

Lovely ball bag, NW.  Love your Bal wallet in blueberry, too!!


----------



## beauxgoris

ms piggy said:


>



^^Me too. Let's see 'em Nymph!!


----------



## Nymph

Only for you ladies...Soz that I'm late though! Only got home today after spending the weekend at the bf's :shame:

My sis thinks I've _really_ gone nuts this time


----------



## ms piggy

*Nymph*, you're one neat chick. Love all your dark coloured BVs. So luscious. Seeing your continental wallet when you first posted it few months back was what made me decide I needed one too. And I got it today, just in time before the price hike!

Is the comestic pouch at the top left corner of the 2nd pic a BV? I've not seen it before.


----------



## Nymph

Yes, I read!  on your new wallet! Glad my baby gave you the motivation you needed.

And you have super sharp eyes  Yeah, the cosmetics pouch is indeed a BV. It's yet another gift, nothing like I've seen before either, and it's very dear to me.


----------



## birkin girl

Who needs Hermes anyway ! Im going shopping for some BV...


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Nymph, love the color palette in your bag!!  

Now that I have a BV bag, I can take pictures of its contents--which aren't BV.  Yet!


----------



## cutiekiara

Wow.. I really enjoy looking at the pics here.. Nymph, are you carrying large veneta? it seems it has lots of space in it.


----------



## mlbags

OK, here's what's inside my Roma ......

a big zip purse which I use for storing letters, bills, bank book, etc + my iPod shuffle
BV cosmetic pouch
BV key case
Nokia Phone
Palm LifeDrive PDA
and lastly, my darling at this moment - my BV Ebano zip wallet


----------



## ms piggy

*mlbags*, love how all intrecciato items you have complements each other. The green ones do really pop! I have the same exact Nokia model! Talk about having good taste!

And do I spy a Planet Fitness class schedule peeping out from your gorgeous zip pouch?


----------



## ms piggy

Nymph said:


> Yes, I read!  on your new wallet! Glad my baby gave you the motivation you needed.
> 
> And you have super sharp eyes  Yeah, the cosmetics pouch is indeed a BV. It's yet another gift, nothing like I've seen before either, and it's very dear to me.



You sure get plenty of gifts, you gotta teach us a trick or two how to. Maybe its those sexy legs of yours


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nymph said:


> Only for you ladies...Soz that I'm late though! Only got home today after spending the weekend at the bf's :shame:
> 
> My sis thinks I've _really_ gone nuts this time


 
*Nymph* - Love all ur BV accessories....ur pink cellphone is lovely.......


----------



## bprimuslevy

mlbags said:


> OK, here's what's inside my Roma ......
> 
> a big zip purse which I use for storing letters, bills, bank book, etc + my iPod shuffle
> BV cosmetic pouch
> BV key case
> Nokia Phone
> Palm LifeDrive PDA
> and lastly, my darling at this moment - my BV Ebano zip wallet


 
I love your Roma!  Is it divided into several pockets?  Is that color the petra?  The way you have it organized would make it the perfect work bag for me.


----------



## Nymph

birkin girl said:


> Who needs Hermes anyway ! Im going shopping for some BV...


 
You don't say!  

Thanks *24*! I do like my pinks  And I had to get matching accessories after my first BV accessory - my Ebano wallet 

*cutiekiara* - Yup, that's the large Veneta! Being a big bag girl, I sometimes wish the large was a lil larger so I can stash more stuff, but it works for me  Also serves as a reminder that I shouldn't be lugging around too many things!


----------



## Nymph

ms piggy said:


> You sure get plenty of gifts, you gotta teach us a trick or two how to. Maybe its those sexy legs of yours


 
I wish!  I've just been very fortunate with my BV craze :shame:

Celia - Thanks! I do like her! I only hope I can manage to keep her accompanying poudre cell phone strap clean for as long as possible!


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> *mlbags*, love how all intrecciato items you have complements each other. The green ones do really pop! I have the same exact Nokia model! Talk about having good taste!
> 
> And do I spy a Planet Fitness class schedule peeping out from your gorgeous zip pouch?


 
In time to come, we might one day bump into each other on the streets and instantly know who we are just by seeing the stuff we carry in our bags! LOL.

Where's yours, MsP?




bprimuslevy said:


> I love your Roma! Is it divided into several pockets? Is that color the petra? The way you have it organized would make it the perfect work bag for me.


 
Yes, it's a Roma in Old Petra and yes, it makes the perfect work bag! I'm now using my Roma Mondays to Fridays and my other bags are now used only during the weekends.

The Roma has 3 spacious compartments, with a side zippered pocked and a phone pouch in the middle compartment. Very roomy. Not only that, I did not realise that the Old Petra colour is so versatile and matches most, if not all, of my outfits. It's expensive (more so in Singapore where I am), but I can see it being used to the maximum. I do love BV so much!


----------



## mlbags

Nymph,
How do you like the use of your phone strap? I usually don't use one (the tiny one I have on my Nokia came with the phone) but seeing how pretty it looks on your phone might make this a next purchase - a low end one as I don't think I can afford another BV bag for a while! :blink:


----------



## Nymph

To be honest, prior to this phone strap, I never had the habit of attaching anything to my phone. But I just had to get something pink from this season, and this really works for me cos it matches my phone! 

It's very useful in the sense that it serves as a "pulley" for when I need to pull my phone out of my bags


----------



## beauxgoris

LOVE your photo *Nymph*! May I ask: what do you keep in your BV card holder?


----------



## beauxgoris

*mlbags* - I LOVE your green goodies!! I think I need that model makeupbag!


----------



## Nymph

beauxgoris said:


> LOVE your photo *Nymph*! May I ask: what do you keep in your BV card holder?


 
My namecards. I can fit about 10 pieces, so it works for me 

It's not the "typical" namecard holder that BV has, but I prefer this lil thing with its small panel of intrecciato over the other version :shame:


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> In time to come, we might one day bump into each other on the streets and instantly know who we are just by seeing the stuff we carry in our bags! LOL.
> 
> Where's yours, MsP?


 
We might just bump into each other at the gym! 

Photos are coming I promise, am only able to take pictures in the day during the weekend (long work hours  to feed my BV craze).


----------



## myindulgence

*NWpurselover*, *mlbags* and *Nymph* thank you for the views into your BV domains!

I enjoy seeing how much can fit into the different styles and how everyone chooses to accessorize their purses - everyone has beautiful taste!


----------



## oogiewoogie

My new Limo Sloane & zip wallet, Paul Frank keychain for work keys, Burberry shades, canvas make-up bag.  Planet Hollywood Hotel pen (very light & free.. ), and cell.


----------



## ms piggy

*oogie*, what gorgeous shades of greys and browns! Oh my, the Limos are so TDF!!!

Each time I see a BV, I just can&#8217;t get over how Bottega makes such beautiful and elegant colours, be it dark or light.


----------



## boxermom

ms piggy said:


> *oogie*, what gorgeous shades of greys and browns! Oh my, the Limos are so TDF!!!
> 
> Each time I see a BV, I just cant get over how Bottega makes such beautiful and elegant colours, be it dark or light.


 
Ditto on *oogie's* wonderful Limo Sloane.  *Nymph,* you must be the most organized person ever to get that much into a bag.  I do need to remember that most BV's hold more than you'd think.  *mlbags,* if I haven't told you before, your Old Petra Roma is TDF--that is an amazing bag and that color is perfect for it!


----------



## mlbags

boxermom said:


> *mlbags,* if I haven't told you before, your Old Petra Roma is TDF--that is an amazing bag and that color is perfect for it!


 
*Boxermom and everyone here*, thanks for your kind words and compliments on my Roma in Old Petra.... yes, I'm really loving this bag alot and don't have much regrets buying this and I tell you, I do make lots of mistakes on my bags!  But, I'm getting smarter and smarter now,and it's all due to the education I received here on TPF!  3 cheers to TPF'ers!  U ladies (& gentleman?) are amazing!


----------



## mlbags

*OOGIEWOOGIE* - your Sloane and wallet in Limo is stunning!  Wow!  I don't think I've seen a Limo IRL and the colour here is really beautiful.  It looks very much like Poudre to me, no?  *Miss Piggy*, is this the same colour as your Veneta?  It looks different to me.  Your Veneta looks greyish, but the Limo here looks pinky.  In fact it looks close to my Old Petra.  Very very nice... hmmm, wonder if they have a Campana in Limo ???


----------



## doubtfulguest

mlbags said:


> hmmm, wonder if they have a Campana in Limo ???



I tried on the Limo Campana at the SF store and *loved* it. The SA told me that color ages really well...


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> *...*and I tell you, I do make lots of mistakes on my bags!


 
I major in that. Paid heavily for it too. But I hope I am getting wiser too with everyones help here.


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> *OOGIEWOOGIE* - your Sloane and wallet in Limo is stunning! Wow! I don't think I've seen a Limo IRL and the colour here is really beautiful. It looks very much like Poudre to me, no? *Miss Piggy*, is this the same colour as your Veneta? It looks different to me. Your Veneta looks greyish, but the Limo here looks pinky. In fact it looks close to my Old Petra. Very very nice... hmmm, wonder if they have a Campana in Limo ???


 
The wallet is prob closer to my Limo Veneta as both are made of nappa (lambskin). The Sloane is nappa umbria if Im not mistaken thus the colour would be darker. Limo colour is pretty tough to capture accurately on photos, you really gotta see it in person. Its looks much lighter when theres flash or light on it and darker otherwise, like how it looks in my action pics. 

There is a Ball in Limo at the Singapore boutique now (not sure about Campana but personally I prefer the latter). And no price increase I think as I heard Limo is suppose to be a seasonal colour (although some SAs say otherwise). So if you really like Limo, go check it out before its gone!


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> There is a Ball in Limo at the Singapore boutique now (not sure about Campana but personally I prefer the latter). And no price increase I think as I heard Limo is suppose to be a seasonal colour (although some SAs say otherwise). So if you really like Limo, go check it out before its gone!


 
*Miss Piggy*, don't you know I'm on a self-imposed purse ban and you should have done me a favour by not reporting this !!!??  Noooooo...... oh dear, the temptation is just so great...... oh dear oh dear..... I guess I just had to satisfy my curiosity and check out if they have it in Campana.... or maybe I shouldn't huh... i might not be able to resist.... oooh... I wish I did not read your post..... but thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## jane

doubtfulguest said:


> I tried on the Limo Campana at the SF store and *loved* it. The SA told me that color ages really well...



You need to snag this!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Thanks for all the positive comments... with the Limo being a lighter color than what I'm normally use to... Im happy someone mentioned that it ages well.  Like what MLBags mentioned before... I'm loving & soaking in all the informative knowledge about BV's. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vintage Leather

No pics, sorry
Medium red creel:
Dior gaucho wallet
cell phone
Black/White reciept holder, stuffed
Coach keychain 
and a copy of Candide.

I'm a purse slut.  I love BV, but I have yet to manage to commit to them, or any other brand


----------



## chloegirl

Oogiewoogie, your bag is FABULOUS!!!!  I just love the color Limo!  I can't wait to get mine.  BV was able to locate a Limo Sloane for me and it is on its way as we speak.  Congrats to you on your new bag and wallet!


----------



## bete_noire

*oogie* - I just want to dive into your bag and roll around with everything inside it - it looks like 20 shades of chocolate and coffee. The limo pieces are subtly luscious and gorgeous. Wow!


----------



## Nymph

boxermom said:


> *Nymph,* you must be the most organized person ever to get that much into a bag. I do need to remember that most BV's hold more than you'd think.


 
On the contrary! I usually just throw everything in, without "packing" my stuff. My things just get shuffled around, and settle down after a while


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> *Miss Piggy*, don't you know I'm on a self-imposed purse ban and you should have done me a favour by not reporting this !!!?? Noooooo...... oh dear, the temptation is just so great...... oh dear oh dear..... I guess I just had to satisfy my curiosity and check out if they have it in Campana.... or maybe I shouldn't huh... i might not be able to resist.... oooh... I wish I did not read your post..... but thanks so much for all the info!


 
Heh, dun you already know by now, we are all 'evil' enablers here :devil:  *muuaahhahahhaha*. 

Ahem, on a more serious note, I have checked out for you what's available at the Singapore boutique (so you can decide if it's worth the trip). Limo is available in the following bags :
*Veneta *&#8211; medium & large
*Ball* &#8211; price around S$3,410
*Seamless tote* &#8211; from how the SA described, I think this is the bag Megs and ReRe have in Old Petra (which is quite similar to your Roma except with only one compartment). 

Sorry dear, no Campana in Limo. They did say it&#8217;s possible to help you to source but no guarantee.


----------



## oogiewoogie

bete_noire ...That was too funny... hahahah that made my morning..  & Chloegrl.... I cant wait till you get it~!! DO post pic's when she arrives.


----------



## ms piggy

As promised, here's the pic of what's typically inside my bag. As forewarned earlier, I tend to carry around way too much stuff. Anyway, here goes :

- LV Damier french wallet : my 5-year old overused, much abused, absolutely hardy and definitely worth-every-penny wallet. Duty soon to be taken over by either the Pergamena french or Ebano continental wallet.
- Anya Hindmarch "Gertrude the Pig" satin coin purse : What can I say, I love pigs!
- Gucci make-up pouch : another 5-year old highly utilised heavy duty piece.
- No brand woven pouch : for my miscellaneous stuff like shopping cards, handphone ear piece etc.
- Gucci sunglasses
- Loewe key pouch : I used this for my name cards instead as its pretty
- Tod's key holder
- Car key
- Eclipse mint : love the cinnamon flavour, fiery hot!
- Tissue : I love Peanuts/Snoopy too.
- Muji pen
- Employee staff pass
- Nokia hand phone with jade pig charm : I know the charm is so "cheena" (colloquial for "traditional chinese")
- And last but not least, our new Canon Ixus 850 IS acquired today, a much needed upgrade to the 5-year old Ixus v2.

Phew!


----------



## evilarchitect

beaux, that handbag and its contents are TDFFFFF.  i'm envious of both!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

clinkenwar said:


> I wish they had this thread for every designer.. I love it!!



If you have bags by other designers you could always start a Thread on that subforum.


----------



## beauxgoris

vickylout said:


> If you have bags by other designers you could always start a Thread on that subforum.



Yup, that's why I started this thread. The "what's IN your balenciaga" was one of my favorite threads, so I figured we could do the same thing here! And look how much fun!!


----------



## bete_noire

ms piggy, your pic made me smile - I adore Peanuts/Snoopy, too.


----------



## mlbags

MsP, love the Enya piggy purse.... very very cute!  U carry a camera all the time?  I did when my boys were younger, but not anymore (and in those days, cameras were huge compared to the digital ones these days)!

Was that a no brand woven pouch?  Looks very much BV to me!


----------



## Celia_Hish

ms piggy said:


> As promised, here's the pic of what's typically inside my bag. As forewarned earlier, I tend to carry around way too much stuff. Anyway, here goes :
> 
> - LV Damier french wallet : my 5-year old overused, much abused, absolutely hardy and definitely worth-every-penny wallet. Duty soon to be taken over by either the Pergamena french or Ebano continental wallet.
> - Anya Hindmarch "Gertrude the Pig" satin coin purse : What can I say, I love pigs!
> - Gucci make-up pouch : another 5-year old highly utilised heavy duty piece.
> - No brand woven pouch : for my miscellaneous stuff like shopping cards, handphone ear piece etc.
> - Gucci sunglasses
> - Loewe key pouch : I used this for my name cards instead as its pretty
> - Tod's key holder
> - Car key
> - Eclipse mint : love the cinnamon flavour, fiery hot!
> - Tissue : I love Peanuts/Snoopy too.
> - Muji pen
> - Employee staff pass
> - Nokia hand phone with jade pig charm : I know the charm is so "cheena" (colloquial for "traditional chinese")
> - And last but not least, our new Canon Ixus 850 IS acquired today, a much needed upgrade to the 5-year old Ixus v2.
> 
> Phew!









Let's enlarge this pic for the rest to see....i love ur accessories esp the BV and the Loewe....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

beauxgoris said:


> Yup, that's why I started this thread. The "what's IN your balenciaga" was one of my favorite threads, so I figured we could do the same thing here! And look how much fun!!



Thats where I first saw it, no I look for this thread for all the designers - I think its because I'm noisy and like to see peoples things!!!

Mind you, I think you get to see the lovely leather of the bags better as well.  I've never really been a lover of BV bags but when I saw this thread - OMG what Gorgeous leather they are!!!!  I might have to get one now.


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> MsP, love the Enya piggy purse.... very very cute!  U carry a camera all the time?  I did when my boys were younger, but not anymore (and in those days, cameras were huge compared to the digital ones these days)!
> 
> Was that a no brand woven pouch?  Looks very much BV to me!



The camera-in-the-bag is new as we just upgraded our truly out-dated one and I intend to start a personal blog for family and friends overseas, so a camera would be handy to capture those "kodak" moments. 

The weaving on the woven leather pouch is prob inspired by BV but it's brandless. It's a deep forest green.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

beauxgoris said:


> Back in my balenciaga junkie days my favorite thread was "what's in your b-bag?" Now that i'm a Bottega Veneta junkie, I thought it would be fun to have this thread here!!
> 
> So let's see what's in your BV?!?!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> * lg. Black Veneta
> * navy BV fish coinpurse
> * Violet zip around BV wallet (color is most true in the flash photo!)
> * Black BV clutch/makeup that holds odds and ends so they don't fly around my bag
> * asian print makeup bag
> * asian print check book
> * tin of gum
> * black ipod
> * BV zip card case - used to hold work I.D. badge and ipod earphones
> * 'lil green BV purse charm that holds quarters for parking meters
> * "Entre Nous" a very cute book i'm reading
> 
> I think that's it. I may have forgotten a few things - perhaps i'll update my photos later.
> 
> So let's see your BV ladies - and what you have in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a BV bag (YET!) but your Black bag and all the BV accessories are absolutely gorgeous, the leather looks so scrumptuous.
> 
> I'm going to have to put one of these bags on my wish list - can you tell me exactly what this bag is - I know nothing about BV, no styles names etc.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Awww - thank you *vickylout*.

I have the "_VENETA_" bag in black. It's the large size (it comes in both medium and large). I think the "large" is really sort of a average size, i.e. it's not oversized at all. I'm only 5'4 and it looks perfect on.

It's funny I started to read your thread and didn't realize it was my bag - I was like "Ooo cool, someone else has the blue fish coinpurse" and then I skipped the rest and scrolled down to see the bag. Ha ha - I feel like a dork...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sorry, I probably didn't really make it clear - I didn't know which bit to quote!!

The bag is gorgeous - you are very lucky.


----------



## Kellybag

Truly enjoyed catching up in this thread!


----------



## Nymph

*miss piggy*, that's a LOTTA stuff!

I just got back from a hol to Phuket (hence my MIA, again ), and the masseur was trying SO hard to work out a kink in the left side of my neck. I swear, I almost died on that bed!

She asked if I carried a lotta things in my bag. I was SO guilty, until I remembered that I usually carry my bag on my right side, so it can't be cos of my heavy bags. I prolly just don't stand/ sit/ walk right 

Anyways, moral of the story peeps, please take care of ya neck/ backs!


----------



## ms piggy

^^Thanks, I am trying to cut down on my stuff. Also the reason why I stop using my Paddington. Too much for my poor shoulder (imagine the Chloe bag with all my stuff inside, *hmmmph*) :shame:

A get-away to Phuket! *envy envy*


----------



## uclaboi

ms piggy, even though you carry a lot of stuff, I have to say they are all essential items   You seem very organized with all your little bags within your bag.

nymph, I so envy you.  I miss going to Thailand so much.  It's a great place for relaxing.


----------



## Nymph

It sure is! Especially in Phuket cos there wasn't any shopping to do 

*off topic warning*

I did NOTHING for 4 days... Wake up for breakfy at 9am, go back to sleep cos the sun was up, and we didn't want to get burnt  Wake up at 3, 4pm, then watched Star Movies until dinner time, and we got hungry enough to move our lazy asses to get dinner. Then it's back to the room to watch more tv! 

Just imagine variations of that... When we would sneak out to the pool when the sun was down, a quick trip to Phuket town, and some massage sessions, and that was basically what I've been up to the past 4 days 



Oh gosh. Now all of you know how much of a bum I really am


----------



## ms piggy

uclaboi said:


> ms piggy, even though you carry a lot of stuff, I have to say they are all essential items  *You seem very organized with all your little bags within your bag*.


 
Ha ha ha, if only you know the truth, . I'm quite possibly one of the most untidy person around, which explains the need for all the bags within bag (I'd never find anything otherwise). It's usually all messed up inside my bag anyway. Fooled you guys will that neat arrangement for the photo shoot.


----------



## ms piggy

Nymph, now you're really making me **green eyed**

**


----------



## uclaboi

Nymph, now that's what I call a relaxing vacation!


----------



## Nymph




----------



## writetoshirley

mlbags said:


> OK, here's what's inside my Roma ......
> 
> a big zip purse which I use for storing letters, bills, bank book, etc + my iPod shuffle
> BV cosmetic pouch
> BV key case
> Nokia Phone
> Palm LifeDrive PDA
> and lastly, my darling at this moment - my BV Ebano zip wallet


 
Hi MLBAGS - LOOOOVVVEEEE your Old Petra in Roma.  I'm thinking of getting it but since it's so pricy it has to work year round for me - what do you think of this bag for the winter time?

thanks!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*ms piggy,* know exactly what you mean about the Paddington, so so heavy, even empty!!

*nymph, *you holiday is making me so jealous, Phuket is one of my dream destinations. one day i will get there with DH.


----------



## Nymph

*raz06*, you should def visit Phuket, and drop by Singapore while you're in the area!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Ok. Finally got out the camera.


----------



## ouija board

Porschegirl, what an awesome collection!  Love the way you use multiple BV cases to organise your cabat.  I always thought of the cabat as a giant expensive beach tote, but you make it look totally practical as a work or everyday bag.


----------



## Nymph

PorscheGirl said:


> Ok. Finally got out the camera.


 


Can you say droooooooooooooooooooooooooool?


----------



## PorscheGirl

It's so easy for me to switch bags on the fly when I only have to move a few pouches.
And I can actually find things so easily!
Guess it doesn't take much to make me happy!


----------



## Kimmi

This is my first post here (figured I'd check BV out) well, I think I am in love with BV now.  You all have lovely bags and all those wonderful accesories!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Welcome Kimmi!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This seems to have got a little lost - can we have more photos?


----------



## Bella_Figura

*porshegirl*, love all the gorgeous different colours in your collection. they are all so beautiful

*ms piggy*, one day i will get to Phuket, and i would love to see Singapore.


----------



## beautifulday32

Where can I find one of these cute coin purse charms?  I looked on the BV website--saw them pictured but not avail. for sale.  Also, what do they retail for?  Thanks.

PS--love everything in your veneta, beauxgoris



beauxgoris said:


> * 'lil green BV purse charm that holds quarters for parking meters


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Aww - thank you *beautifulday32*!!

 I purchased mine from saks.com. I think it was $200.00


----------



## ami kio

I finally got around to taking pics of my one li'l BV.  Here's a pic of the bag full...




and all the contents.






Lately I've been purposefully avoiding buying large bags just so that I don't have the temptation to carry around even more stuff.    I'm definitely the kind of person who fills any available space in her bag with random stuff!


----------



## dervilfal

*ami ko  *what a lovely bag!  I'm really lovin the color!!!


----------



## Nymph

That's such a lovely pop of colour! 

Do you have problems seeking out the smaller items in your bag though, *ami kio*? I'm always digging (so unglamourously!) for my access card to the office in the mornings


----------



## Bella_Figura

*ami koi, *i love your bag, that red is such a fab colour


----------



## ami kio

Nymph said:


> Do you have problems seeking out the smaller items in your bag though, *ami kio*? I'm always digging (so unglamourously!) for my access card to the office in the mornings


 
I don't, and that's why I love this bag! It has the same internal structure as the Ball bag (i.e. one center zip compartment with 2 small open pockets on each size of it). Those 4 small pockets make it a snap to organize things that I need access to on a daily basis like my work badge.

I love it so much that I'm thinking of buying the same style in Ebano or black for my birthday.


----------



## jll9

ami kio, I love your bag!  I carry about the same amount of stuff, and I think this style might serve my needs perfectly.  I would love to know more about it.  Can it be worn on the shoulder?  I don't suppose you'd consider putting a BV in Action photo up?!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Here's whats inside my medium magnolia veneta:

Agnes B cosmetic pouch
Coach wristlet ( using as wallet now cos sent my Prada wallet for repair)
Dior sunnies
SE mobile phone with my beloved BV phone strap
keys
portable mini fan 
snoopy tissue


----------



## Nymph

ami kio said:


> I love it so much that I'm thinking of buying the same style in Ebano or black for my birthday.


 
An Ebano sounds mighty fine! 

*crabtreemeeko*, I'm just sooooo jealous of your Magnolia Veneta!!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Thanks Nymph! Im very poor in posting picture, the previous one is too small, here's a clearer one...


----------



## dervilfal

Here's my Magnolia Campana, stuffed and then unstuffed


----------



## Nymph

Sweet!!

I'm so jealous of everyone's Magnolia babies!


----------



## lara0112

loving everyone's bags!

ehm, can I ask why the Swiss army knives? (just out of interest - hasn't occurred to me yet although I have one flying around...)

also, the one BV I have I hardly take out (silly, yes?) it is a handheld and the handles have suffered so I baby it.... plus, I need a hardwearing, don't care what happens to it bag as my baby can sometimes get hold of it before I can catch him.... . I am silly that way though


----------



## Bella_Figura

dervilfal said:


> Here's my Magnolia Campana, stuffed and then unstuffed


 
love your campana, and wow you sure can stuff aload of stuff in there


----------



## ms piggy

Wow, *dervilfal*, I think I need a Campana too - it sure fits a whole lot! Such a pretty purse.


----------



## ami kio

lara0112 said:


> ehm, can I ask why the Swiss army knives? (just out of interest - hasn't occurred to me yet although I have one flying around...)


 
I always try to carry one in case that I have a hangnail.  It's always better to snip it immediately than for me to pick at it.  Also, the Swiss army knife has a nail file for when I have a rough edge that's snagging on things.

Unfortunately, the TSA regulations prevent me from carrying it when I travel.  I've already lost one due to me forgetting it was in my bag. ush: I wish that the companies that make Swiss army knives would make one that _didn't_ contain a knife, which would theortically make it ok for travel.


----------



## ami kio

dervilfal said:


> Here's my Magnolia Campana, stuffed and then unstuffed


 
*dervilfal*, do ever feel like you lose your little things in the bottom of your bag?  I love the small woven Campana, but I worry that I'd get annoyed at having to dig through it to find stuff.


----------



## dervilfal

*ami kio* sometimes I do and then I realize I put whatever item I'm digging for somewhere else.  

I did figure out pretty quickly I'd lose all my various keys and such so I stuck them in a Chanel makeup bag so I can grab that and be on my way.

*lara0112* I work in the technology field, so it helps to always have screwdrives, pliers, files and cutting devices for any situation - handy.

*ms piggy *and *raz - *I have been very impresses with how much it holds!  I usually end up carrying kronik's phone, wallet and keys also when we're out and about together, and the bag still holds it's shape and looks fantastic.


----------



## Nymph

dervilfal said:


> I usually end up carrying kronik's phone, wallet and keys also when we're out and about together, and the bag still holds it's shape and looks fantastic.


 
Looks like it's time for *kronik* to get his own BV bag to hold his own stuff!


----------



## beautifulday32

Here's my large Veneta.
(I love my little coin purse.  Thanks beauxgoris)


----------



## Bella_Figura

Love all your BV accessories  Your colours are al beautiful together.
How come everyones bags are so neat and tidy???


----------



## Nymph

oh *beautifulday32*! I love how your wallet and your zipped purse are matching, along with your Veneta!!! 

Matchy matchy


----------



## boudoir

beauxgoris said:


>


 
So much Squishiness!!! *smooches it*


----------



## Mid-

*beautifulday32*, I love your green (trifoglio? am still learning the colour names here) mini purse keyring!!


----------



## beauxgoris

beautifulday32 said:


> Here's my large Veneta.
> (I love my little coin purse.  Thanks beauxgoris)
> 
> View attachment 216070
> 
> 
> View attachment 216071
> 
> 
> View attachment 216072



^^Awww, you're welcome. I love mine too!


----------



## catabie




----------



## catabie

hehe, i am going to participate in this little thread now too, love everyone's bags and i am admiring all your accessorities-now I want a BV cosmetic case 

-camel medium Campana
-LV groom wallet
-LV Suhali keychain with little BV pink pig (I got this coz my baby will be born in the year of pig ! )
-LV panda pochette (didnt take a good pic to show the panda tho)
-teddy bear case for the camera
-Dior sunglasses
-Hello Kitty pill case (my prenatal vitamins)
-Nokia N80 phone
-LV Suhali organizer
-Alexander McQueen skull scarf (used as scarf or hair accessories)


----------



## dervilfal

catabie said:


>




Go *catabie*!!!  I love that McQueen scarf too!  Simply a gorgeous ensemble


----------



## valkyrie360

Nice entourage there, Catabie.  Of course the bag is gorgeous, I also like the pig and the pochette -- very fun!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

I like your Dior sunnies *Catabie*!!


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> LV Suhali keychain with little BV pink pig (I got this coz my baby will be born in the year of pig ! )



I have the same piggy key chain and I'm born in the year of the pig too! Ha ha now you'd know my age  I was hoping for a piglet baby but not to be. :cry:


----------



## Eugin

*Catabie*, I like the lineup in your bag. The teddy bear case, piggy key chain are very cute, and I still love Hello Kitty despite my age. Although, I'm also partial to Chi Chai Monchan these days(my current avatar).


----------



## C_24

After admiring everyone`s Bottegas and what they have inside, I finally got to take pics of what I usually carry around

-Anya Hindmarch British Airways First Class Amenity Kit (wonder how it will look with my ordered Be A Bag Weekender )
-Filofax Agenda (almost the same color as the Ebano handles)
-Longchamp Case for my camera
-Ray Ban sunnies (Brass Aviators with green lenses- sunglasses every guy should own!)
-Samsung cellphone
-BV Sienna Intrecciato Key Chain

Well, when next semester starts, there may be some books to found in it as well


----------



## ms piggy

Nice! I'm a big fan of AH too - lover her picture totes. I've always wanted my own "Be A Bag" weekender - just need to decide which photos to use. How exciting!


----------



## Mid-

Oh *C-24*, love them all, so chic!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

*catabie - *I love the campana.  Congratulations on the baby!

*C_24 - *Your atlantico tote is TDF.


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> I have the same piggy key chain and I'm born in the year of the pig too! Ha ha now you'd know my age  I was hoping for a piglet baby but not to be. :cry:


 

judging from your action pics-it's fair to say that you look very young.  I would say late 20s but that wouldnt fall under the year of pig.

baby will come, will keep you in my prayer, *ms piggy*


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> judging from your action pics-it's fair to say that you look very young. I would say late 20s but that wouldnt fall under the year of pig.
> 
> baby will come, will keep you in my prayer, *ms piggy*


 
Thats sweet of you *catabie*. Im 36 and since work is stressful, both the age and job factors dont help. Congrats again on the baby. According to Chinese hearsay, those born in the year of pig are suppose to have good life, no?


----------



## valkyrie360

*C_24*, the blue of that tote just makes me melt a little inside every time I see it!


----------



## C_24

^Thanks, *valkyrie*, it does the same thing to me, too, and since I see it every single day, I`m like a big piece of melted something inside


----------



## kab77

What's in my BV ebano med veneta - 
-Gucci wallet - not a fan of the monogram - but I really love the pink trimming and the butterfly charm! from 2007 cruise collection.
-Nokia N73 mobile phone with pink strap - sure you can tell by now that I love pink.
-Lesportsac cosmestic pouch - my oil blotter, lippy, compact powder, mint etc etc. 
-Dior Glossy - I love big sunnies. The glossy covers 50% of my face so I can skip sunblock. 
-Tissue
-Key and car alarm
-Muji card case - for all the discount and shopping cards
-Organizer

Usually I have a pen in my bag but I am too worried about ink leaking - it will kill the light beige suede lining of my bag.


----------



## catabie

kab77 said:


> What's in my BV ebano med veneta -
> -Gucci wallet - not a fan of the monogram - but I really love the pink trimming and the butterfly charm! from 2007 cruise collection.
> -Nokia N73 mobile phone with pink strap - sure you can tell by now that I love pink.
> -Lesportsac cosmestic pouch - my oil blotter, lippy, compact powder, mint etc etc.
> -Dior Glossy - I love big sunnies. The glossy covers 50% of my face so I can skip sunblock.
> -Tissue
> -Key and car alarm
> -Muji card case - for all the discount and shopping cards
> -Organizer
> 
> Usually I have a pen in my bag but I am too worried about ink leaking - it will kill the light beige suede lining of my bag.


 
oh look we have the same sunglasses, just different color   they are big!
I love Muji; everytime I go to HK I wanted to move the entire store back to here.


----------



## kab77

*Catabie* - yup muji has great stuff! I particularly love their stationary. 
I see a white Dior Glossy in your BV bag too - Great taste! The white one was sold out long ago (after Pairs Hilton was seen in them) but I like my salmon colour one too.


----------



## ms piggy

^^Oh those Dior Glossies are killing me! I have a weakness for all things vintage and these are just gorgeous. And I still want my Chanel Camellia ones.


----------



## pebz

oh my! All the bags look gorgeous! I'm so wanting a BV now....but am so broke too! Any sale coming up?


----------



## ranskimmie

I CANT WAIT til' I can post pics in this thread! Great goodies girls!


----------



## rox_rocks

Here goes mine....

- Paul Smith wallet
- LV damier mini pochette (lipstick, gloss, etc.)
- Fendi sunnies 
- Nokia E90
- Grace by Philosophy cologne 
- Tali make up kit
- Kleenex

Enjoy!


----------



## ms piggy

^ *rox_rocks*, that's a stunning bag!! The shape, design and hardware details and size are just perfect. Love it! It looks a lil too dark to be Limo though. Some action pics would be fab. And love the sunnies too.


----------



## fpiccione

Oh boy... I need to buy a BV.. the intrecciato Veneta.. is gorgeous


----------



## C_24

*rox_rocks*, the bag is a total stunner! I love how lush the leather looks! Maybe it`s Limo in Nappa Umbria, it tends to run really dark in waxed Nappa.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I want to know what color that is too rox_rocks, I love it.


----------



## C_24

^Maybe Nappa Umbria Old Petra?


----------



## mundodabolsa

whatever it is the contrast between the leather and that hardware color is really nice, that very yellowy gold doesn't always look so perfect with other colors.


----------



## ouija board

rox_rocks--I love your bag!! I've never seen this style, but love the handles, love the intrecciato, love the color!  Was this an older style?  The color looks too silvery to be old petra, but you never know.  All I can say is it's gorgeous!


----------



## Mystiletto

thanks for sharing your gorgeous bag* rox_rocks*! please indulge us about the details on your bag


----------



## rox_rocks

*Ms Piggy, C_24, mundodabolsa, ouija board & mystilleto* - I'm glad you liked my BV.  I had to go to the BV shop this afternoon to ask them about this piece.  I just bought this ( since it was calling my name) when I saw it and never bothered to ask those questions. Fortunately their buyer was there to shed give me some much needed info.

This is a BV in "PEPE" colour, nappa, with chain.  Apparently they also call it the "Florentine" (other experts out there correct me if I am wrong).  Well anyways, while I was there guess what was still in stock?!   A lone BV cabat in ottone!   I could not resist, so I put it on hold and will hopefully get it by Monday.

*Ms Piggy* - I'll also try to get some action shots soon.

Cheers!


----------



## annie9999

*rox_rocks*-enjoy the cabat.  the ottone is fantastic.  i'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats on your soon to be cabat! We'd love to see some action shots as well.


----------



## mundodabolsa

rox_rocks said:


> Well anyways, while I was there guess what was still in stock?!   A lone BV cabat in ottone!   I could not resist, so I put it on hold and will hopefully get it by Monday.







damm you're a lucky one! can't wait to see it.


----------



## mlbags

Arghhh.... one more Ottone Cabat..... I swear if I see another one, my keyboard will be drowned in drool... (excuse me if I'm too gross)..... but really, Ottone Cabats are TDF.... never mind my keyboard, just let us share your happiness with you please, and please make it quick, can't wait *rox_rocks*!


----------



## vanilla_addict

*C_24 *
u have amazing taste choosing that lovely atlantico tote.. its TDF!! Style wise.. color wise!! its really so unique with that beautiful shade of blue!! i love ur accessories too!!


----------



## C_24

^ Awww, thanks, *vanilla*!


----------



## ranskimmie

Can ya tell I absolutely  Coach too!! O.k. so in my Jen Aniston BV (dont know the real name) I have all kinds of goodies,  I have:
My Coach black leather sig. long wallet
Coach signature agenda
tons of Coach key fobs
Coach mini sig. wristlett (I use as a makeup bag)
sunnies and lots of little 
cell
and what ever else is in this pic. lol!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

rox_rocks said:


> Here goes mine....
> 
> - Paul Smith wallet
> - LV damier mini pochette (lipstick, gloss, etc.)
> - Fendi sunnies
> - Nokia E90
> - Grace by Philosophy cologne
> - Tali make up kit
> - Kleenex
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Oh my, I need to read the threads in this section more often!!

rox_rocks, I LOVE THAT BAG.  Looks like Old Petra Nappa Umbria to me, too.  Fabulous, interesting, uncommon bag.  *Two thumbs up!*

Ranskimmie, wonderful Jen Aniston bag!  

Makes me want to take pics of my BV bag contents.


----------



## ms piggy

^ Yes, L, pls do.


----------



## rox_rocks

24 said:


> Oh my, I need to read the threads in this section more often!!
> 
> rox_rocks, I LOVE THAT BAG. Looks like Old Petra Nappa Umbria to me, too. Fabulous, interesting, uncommon bag. *Two thumbs up!*
> 
> Ranskimmie, wonderful Jen Aniston bag!
> 
> Makes me want to take pics of my BV bag contents.


 
thanks for the compliment 24, Faubourg...please do post pics of the contents of your BV..pretty please...


----------



## vanilla_addict

here is whats in my ottone make up clutch


----------



## annie9999

*vanilla_addict*- beautiful clutch.  looks like it holds a lot.
again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## armcandyaddict

while taking out my new carmine montaigne out for a spin, i was pleasantly surprised by how much i could actually fit in it. so i thought i would just share this with everyone. as you can probably tell from my recent posts, i am completely in love with the montaigne, and of course all things carmino!


----------



## mistikat

Wow, *armcandyaddict*, you are making me want to take my new Montaigne out for a spin! I tend to carry a lot of stuff and it looks like this bag will be able to handle it and then some! The carmino is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## Mid-

oh my, *aca*, you are so organised!! love all your accessories and how they nicely fit in.  is your wallet ottone? it's beautiful!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *mistikat* and *mid-*, i am loving my montaigne. the wallet is actually the karung french flap in brass.


----------



## Mystiletto

*vanilla_addict* your ottone clutch is divine and making me that I returned mine.  

*ACA *your montaigne is look elegant with all your items neatly organized.  Your wallet is


----------



## annie9999

*ACA*- love the carmino montaigne.  i think that combination is my favorite.  and it does hold a lot.


----------



## C_24

*aca*, your Montaigne looks completely tdf! And how neatly everything is organized! Love the Karung piece!


----------



## rox_rocks

*vanilla_addict* - your make up clutch is beautiful...I want one too... 

*aca* -  your montaigne...carmino is just fabulous! and your wallet...yummy!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *mystiletto, annie9999, c_24 and rox_rocks*, i hate it when my purses are messy and i take forever to dig a small item out - little pouches are such useful things.

and thanks for the good feedback on my karung wallet - i am loving it to death too!


----------



## ouija board

*armcandyaddict*-that is one organized purse!  I am trying to do the whole pouch thing to organise my campana, but find myself falling back to the old way of just tossing my phone, keys, and receipts in and then rooting around to find them later.  Love the red color on a montaigne!


----------



## ms piggy

*vanilla_addict* - the Ottone pouch is killing me! So gorgeous!

*aca* - You're truly a fan of red. Love the dusty pink suede of the inner lining. So pretty!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *ouija board* and *ms piggy*, i am loving everything about my carmine montaigne, from the gorgeous woven leather, the burnished gold hardware, to the luxe pinksish suede lining. i'm also very impressed that it holds so much and so neatly too!


----------



## mundodabolsa

vanilla_addict that ottone makeup clutch is pure heaven. I don't wear makeup but I'd come up with stuff to carry around if I could have one of those! 

armcandyaddict, that wallet is gorgeous.


----------



## armcandyaddict

Thanks mundodabolsa, I love the texture of the karung, and brass is such a gorgeous, burnished gold shade.


----------



## catabie

*aca-* you are such an organized person.  i need to be more like you too-using small pouches and all that.  it's rather annoying to dig through the whole thing to find items.  the color is stunning and honestly, i might really consider the montaigne as my next BV purchase.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *catabie*, i highly encourage you to go the carmine way. and i used to be like you, going crazy digging around for small items until i used pouches. it's now so easy to find my stuff, and of course, to switch around with my bags because i just have to remember a few pouches instead of a gazillion small items!


----------



## kopibaby

*aca *- 
this looks really good! your little pouches in your montaigne. very organised and cute!
i am not surprised that you can fit so much into the montaigne. i thot the bag is big when i tried it on in the shop. but then again, you are taller than me, so am sure it looks really great on you.

btw, have you posted action pics? i dont recall seeing any...but i may have missed them...


----------



## catabie

*Vanilia Addict- *oh how i wish i have that little ottone make up bag too. it's such a darling..and it looks like we have very similiar taste in makeup too.  i heart chanel and BB lip glosses.


----------



## BookerMoose

*Vanilla_addict* - gotta love the ottone!  I would love to see the colour IRL..

And *aca*, I can't believe I missed the pictures of your carmino Montaigne here - being bag twins and all!  It all looks so organized compared to mine...  but I think my problem is that I try to line long things up lengthwise when really I should be following your lead and getting shorter items and putting them in widthwise (does that make sense?!).


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *bookermoose*, yes i get what you mean. i used to line things up lengthwise but they ended up getting jumbled. this configuration seems to work very well. sort of like books on a shelf with bookends at the side. happy arranging!


----------



## bags'rus

*BookerMoose and ACA*

I feel so at home on this subforum!  I not only obsess over bags, I obsess over how to organize and arrange my stuff. 

Now, I ask you,how many people can you discuss this with?  Not many!

I went back to look at your pic *ACA* even though I had admired it once before.  I love your strategy.  I will put it to the test in my purse.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *bags'rus*, all the best with the pouches. and do post pics when you find your winning formula.


----------



## vanilla_addict

*annie9999*

*Mystiletto*

*rox_rocks*
**
*ms piggy*

*mundodabolsa*

*BookerMoose*


maaaaany many thanks to all of you sweet fellow addicts  i would'nt have knows that color exists if i had'nt known you


----------



## vanilla_addict

catabie said:


> *Vanilia Addict- *oh how i wish i have that little ottone make up bag too. it's such a darling..and it looks like we have very similiar taste in makeup too. i heart chanel and BB lip glosses.


awww sweet heart just keep an eye for it and you'll catch one soon!  hehehe indeed we do!! isnt the BB gloss great!! and you cant beat chanel colors at all!! specially those multi tone ones


----------



## vanilla_addict

*armcandyaddict* oooooh that wallet is so  it almost dsitracted me from the bag!!  wear both in best of health. i have the same wallet style in Corallo.. dont you just love how much it holds!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *kopibaby*, will post actions pics as soon as i can. need to get someone to help snap the pic as i find doing in front of the mirror rather difficult!

and thanks, *vanilla_addict*. i am loving the karung wallet and i'm sure your corallo wallet is really pretty too. please accept my condolences on your loss.


----------



## vanilla_addict

armcandyaddict said:


> and thanks, *vanilla_addict*. i am loving the karung wallet and i'm sure your corallo wallet is really pretty too. please accept my condolences on your loss.


*hugs* for sweet fellow addict. thank you so much dear. such kind words always brighten up my day and remind me i am not alone.


----------



## armcandyaddict

after several tries, i think i've come up with a somewhat manageable way (without having to sacrifice the integrity of the veneta shape) to organise stuff in the large veneta so i don't have to go scavenging in public. comments/suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## C_24

*aca*, our Veneta looks perfectly organised! And your other BV goodies look so precious in there!


----------



## triggerpuff

Here's what's in my DW's large veneta right now....

1. BV ebano cosmetic case
2. BV carmino wallet
3. Longchamp make-up pouch
4. A list of misc. stuff


----------



## kopibaby

*aca,*
your veneta looks very well organised even without a "organiser" inside!
looks good. so the stuff wont shift as you move about?


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks,* c_24*, i'm also loving my corallo pouch.

and *kopibaby*, the stuff stays put all day. it's quite easy to manage.


----------



## BookerMoose

I've been waiting for some time to have everything together so that I can post here - and since I'm now pretty much done I thought the time was right!

So here is my noce Montaigne both filled and then with everything out - including my nero zip-around wallet, my noce large cosmetic bag (which holds my old Kenneth Cole card wallet, Blackberry and keys) and my TWO animal coin purses - the red ladybug for my coins and the tan fishie for...  well, I'm not exactly sure but for now I'm using it to carry a plastic bag in case I get caught in the rain!


----------



## kopibaby

BookerMoose said:


> I've been waiting for some time to have everything together so that I can post here - and since I'm now pretty much done I thought the time was right!
> 
> So here is my noce Montaigne both filled and then with everything out - including my nero zip-around wallet, my noce large cosmetic bag (which holds my old Kenneth Cole card wallet, Blackberry and keys) and my TWO animal coin purses - the red ladybug for my coins and the tan fishie for... well, I'm not exactly sure but for now I'm using it to carry a plastic bag in case I get caught in the rain!


 
*bm,*
your collection makes me drooooool...such a nice pic! 
very well organised!


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks kopibaby.  It was a lot of fun to put it all together, too!


----------



## C_24

*BM*, you have such a neat collection there! The colours compliment each other and your animal purses look so cute. Can`t wait to see it all in the other three Montaignes!


----------



## BookerMoose

C_24 said:


> *BM*, you have such a neat collection there! The colours compliment each other and your animal purses look so cute. Can`t wait to see it all in the other three Montaignes!



Thanks *C_24*!  I tried to keep to the colour palette of the Montaignes so everything would go equally well in each one of them.  I just need something in bianco to complete the collection - although it would have to be something I don't use too much as I could just imagine what would happen with bianco under constant use like a wallet!

I'm also thinking I might just have to replace my old animal print Kenneth Cole wallet with something to match the animal print Montaigne I hope to acquire later this year!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hey *bookermoose*, very organised indeed - and the stuff if tdf!


----------



## mundodabolsa

animal print montaigne?  BV makes animal prints?!  you learn something new every day. thanks for the peek inside your stuff * bookermoose *!


----------



## BookerMoose

mundodabolsa said:


> animal print montaigne? BV makes animal prints?! you learn something new every day. thanks for the peek inside your stuff *bookermoose *!


 
Thanks! There was just a hint of an animal print Montaigne in this early picture of the BV Fall 2008 collection - I'm waiting on the edge of my seat for news from the Fall 2008 show later this month to see if there is more!


----------



## aki_sato

I don't have much in my BVs today except my Filo and 3 of my Balenciaga CPs and Miu2 wallet 

*pic that I have been plastering all over the forum :shame:*


----------



## nyanya

beauxgoris said:


> Back in my balenciaga junkie days my favorite thread was "what's in your b-bag?" Now that i'm a Bottega Veneta junkie, I thought it would be fun to have this thread here!!
> 
> So let's see what's in your BV?!?!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> * lg. Black Veneta
> * navy BV fish coinpurse
> * Violet zip around BV wallet (color is most true in the flash photo!)
> * Black BV clutch/makeup that holds odds and ends so they don't fly around my bag
> * asian print makeup bag
> * asian print check book
> * tin of gum
> * black ipod
> * BV zip card case - used to hold work I.D. badge and ipod earphones
> * 'lil green BV purse charm that holds quarters for parking meters
> * "Entre Nous" a very cute book i'm reading
> 
> I think that's it. I may have forgotten a few things - perhaps i'll update my photos later.
> 
> So let's see your BV ladies - and what you have in them!




Hello, I love the green coin purse with the chain you have here. Anyone knows where I can get one online? I live here in Aussieland Sydney and we have no BV boutiques. 

TIA


----------



## lawbabe

Hi, the Woodbury outlet used to have some- that's where I got mine, though I ordered in from Europe-you see, no geographical boundaries if you'd really want a BV


----------



## nyanya

lawbabe said:


> Hi, the Woodbury outlet used to have some- that's where I got mine, though I ordered in from Europe-you see, no geographical boundaries if you'd really want a BV




Hi, thanks. Do you mean Woodbury in Australia? Do you mind telling how much it cost you?


----------



## lawbabe

Hi *nyanya,* I meant Woodbury USA. Contact Adam at Woodbury.BVUSA@US.BottegaVeneta.COM

It was about USD 189 if I remember well. They will have a sale soon (I do not know whether the coin purse will go on sale too). Good luck!


----------



## nyanya

lawbabe said:


> Hi *nyanya,* I meant Woodbury USA. Contact Adam at Woodbury.BVUSA@US.BottegaVeneta.COM
> 
> It was about USD 189 if I remember well. They will have a sale soon (I do not know whether the coin purse will go on sale too). Good luck!



Thanks lawbabe

I got my friend to look for it in Paris and they didn't have it anymore


----------



## lawbabe

I saw some on photos from the outlets-maybe it's not available from the boutiques


----------



## nyanya

lawbabe said:


> I saw some on photos from the outlets-maybe it's not available from the boutiques



 I wish I was in the US!!


----------



## lawbabe

nyanya, I bought mine from Woodbury, USA -ordered on the phone from Hungary, Europe


----------



## LottieB

lawbabe said:


> nyanya, I bought mine from Woodbury, USA -ordered on the phone from Hungary, Europe


 wow, can you share your SA infomation? Thanks!


----------



## lawbabe

*LottieB, *he's Adam, very patient with inqueries, sends photos. The phone number I got from the Internet. His e-mail is:
Woodbury.BVUSA@US.BottegaVeneta.COM

I hope you find something nice


----------



## LottieB

Thank you lawbabe, you are very kind. I just wrote to him and hopefully I can get some pictures.


----------



## charmbuster

Hi everyone! I just joined this forum, thought i'd share what's IN my Bottega...















it was real hot out, so needed the sunscreen and stuff...LOL


----------



## mlbags

Welcome* charmbuster*.
A gorgeous BV you have.  Not a very common one I see.


----------



## Mid-

Wow, love the green lining and the amarante (yes?) coin purse!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ok, first of all that big is simply adorable, what a great, great shape. judging by what's in it, it seems like a smaller bag, is that true? 

second, what color is that little metallic pouch?! I LOVE it.  I need that in my life. 

also, those sunglasses are fantastic.


----------



## charmbuster

Hey guys, thanks I freaking LOVE this bag
there's more information >> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...72bbf7d3-fbf8-4c51-bb23-b3fe1e44ec23&page=all

It's actually not too small of a bag... PERFECT for just about everyday.

I purchased everything at the BV Ala Moana store in Honolulu. I was told that the metallic coin pouch you guys are talking about is exclusive to them and Japan. So I immediately snatched it up


----------



## charmbuster

hey guys here's info on the metallic coin pouch...

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bv-hawaii-excl-almature-credit-card-case-246779.html


----------



## Mid-

Ah so it was almature, not amarante.  Does Hawaii store still carry some items in that colour??


----------



## NateLouis

charmbuster said:


> Hey guys, thanks I freaking LOVE this bag
> there's more information >> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...72bbf7d3-fbf8-4c51-bb23-b3fe1e44ec23&page=all
> 
> It's actually not too small of a bag... PERFECT for just about everyday.
> 
> I purchased everything at the BV Ala Moana store in Honolulu. I was told that the metallic coin pouch you guys are talking about is exclusive to them and Japan. So I immediately snatched it up


 
Charm, Im not to familair with BV, but man I love that bag! Great stuff inside too


----------



## Lululala

Love your sunnies Is the case heavy?


----------



## doloresmia

yes they do. i called about items two weeks ago. they have a bunch of accessories and the medium veneta. i posted pictures under the metallic picture reference thread if you want to take a look and am happy to PM you with my SA's name if you want it.



Mid- said:


> Ah so it was almature, not amarante. Does Hawaii store still carry some items in that colour??


----------



## Nymph

What a fun shot of your BV and all the goodies inside of it, *charmbuster*!


----------



## Mid-

doloresmia said:


> yes they do. i called about items two weeks ago. they have a bunch of accessories and the medium veneta. i posted pictures under the metallic picture reference thread if you want to take a look and am happy to PM you with my SA's name if you want it.


 
Thanks *doloresmia*! Off to go to the reference thread......


----------



## nyanya

Hi all decided I'd play too


----------



## mlbags

Whoa, that's alot of BVs in that gorgeous Noce Veneta!
Very nice collection.  Thanks for sharing, *nyanya*.


----------



## Katemonaco

Gorgeous collection nyanya! And I love those charm coin purses but don't see it at the boutiques.


----------



## nyanya

Katemonaco said:


> Gorgeous collection nyanya! And I love those charm coin purses but don't see it at the boutiques.



Thanks guys! Love BV accessories!! 

They are the outlets.


----------



## luxury.ninja

nyanya said:


> Hi all decided I'd play too


 
I love it!


----------



## stylelush

i am a year late but i want to play! ill have to post pictures later..i love when they do this in magazines, it makes me feel sane for carrying sooo much!

- Fendi Zucca Card holder
- Moleskine notebook
- Mechanical Pencil
- Max Azria Aviators
- iPod nano
- A bright purple pantone jumpdrive
- Bobbi brown shimmer brick compact
- Nars Penny Lane blush
- Keys
- MAC Tendertone lip balm in E-Z baby
- Packet of Emergen C acai berry
- Blackjack (hopefully to be replaced soon)


----------



## Bloggerella

I'm joining in as well!


 
This is what my bag usually contains:

Make up bag by Danish high street brand (including a lot of MAC products, a solid perfume, Eight Hour cream and the very important Touche Eclat to put and end to my dark circles)
Ipod Nano including non-descript pouch for it
Work mobile
Umbrella for the ever changing Danish weather
Keys on BV Ebano Keychain
Striped foldable Envirosax shopper
Ebano fish purse
Italian licorice
Noce zipped cardholder
Thomas Wylde slk scarf (for those chilly summer days)
Notebooks from Paul Smith and Smythson


----------



## Katemonaco

Nice stuff you've got! Thanks for sharing, bloggerella  I use MAC blush as well and an umbrella is essential in sunny/rainy Singapore as well.


----------



## doloresmia

Bloggerella said:


> I'm joining in as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my bag usually contains:
> 
> Make up bag by Danish high street brand (including a lot of MAC products, a solid perfume, Eight Hour cream and the very important Touche Eclat to put and end to my dark circles)
> Ipod Nano including non-descript pouch for it
> Work mobile
> Umbrella for the ever changing Danish weather
> Keys on BV Ebano Keychain
> Striped foldable Envirosax shopper
> Ebano fish purse
> Italian licorice
> Noce zipped cardholder
> Thomas Wylde slk scarf (for those chilly summer days)
> Notebooks from Paul Smith and Smythson


 
nice! you get a lot of stuff in your bag....


----------



## Bloggerella

Thanks both of you!

@Doloresmia - Yep, I really am carrying around awful lot. But I find the large veneta is very roomy and doesn't feel stuffed with this in it.

@Katemonaco - MAC blusher are so great and the colours so great that they're almost better than the ones on Bottega produces


----------



## knn

Aww, my heart aches from all the beauties I see


----------



## doloresmia

I just posted this in another thread.... but i want to second all the fans of the little coin purse! just got mine from cabazon.


----------



## uclaboi

*d *- that's a great idea to put the store club cards on the coin purse/key chain.


----------



## doloresmia

UCLABOI - thanks! looking forward to reveals of your new bag and what is inside


----------



## stylefiend

Stuff in my bag today


----------



## doloresmia

stylefiend said:


> Stuff in my bag today


 
hey LOVE that bag - can you show us an action shot with it full?


----------



## C_24

stylefiend said:


> Stuff in my bag today


 
Is this the Limo Nappa Umbria Tote? It's beautiful, I have it in Atlantico, dark blue and love it to death!


----------



## stylefiend

doloresmia said:


> hey LOVE that bag - can you show us an action shot with it full?



Ya, I can definitely do that...but you just have to wait a bit. I'll try do it later today.



C_24 said:


> Is this the Limo Nappa Umbria Tote? It's beautiful, I have it in Atlantico, dark blue and love it to death!



Yup, it's the Limo one. I love it! I bought the Wallet and the Coin holder, but I haven't even used those two yet. I love this bag to death.


----------



## piperlu

*I transferred my stuff from my Gucci bag to my new Sloane briefly to see how well they fit.  That pic turned out too dark, so I'm posting the bag with the contents on the outside.*

*I should have taken a pic of what is in my Sloane now (soup cans for slouchiness).  LOL*


----------



## piperlu




----------



## doloresmia

^^^^love the iridescent key chain!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

OOoooo what's that little zipper bag on the right side?  Is that Noce?
Great little group of in-bag things!!   Your Sloane is Ebano, yes?


----------



## leilani01

*Piperlu* - Wow!  I'm impressed....your Ferro Sloane can hold all your pretty accessories!   Didn't realize the Sloane had such capacity.


----------



## BookerMoose

CaliforniaGal said:


> OOoooo what's that little zipper bag on the right side?  Is that Noce?



Ooooh, I like that one!  That would be great for dog walking (perfect size for poop bags... the key criteria) and I could attach my keys too without worrying that they might fall out of my pocket.  Hmmmm.


----------



## piperlu

CaliforniaGal said:


> OOoooo what's that little zipper bag on the right side? Is that Noce?
> Great little group of in-bag things!! Your Sloane is Ebano, yes?


 
Yes, it's a Noce zippered coin/key pouch.  Love it!  After I saw Jane's noce bag, I had to have something in that color.

The Sloane is actually Ferro.  I keep saying it looks darker than most of the other's I have seen posted.  It is a dark grey.  

I am going to try and get some outdoor pics when I can so that you can how the true color of it.


----------



## doreenjoy

My turn to play. I carried a BV clutch earlier today -- may post pix when I have time -- but here's what's in my baltic New Ball bag. 

1. Susan G. Komen discount card (I used it to buy the Ball bag)
2. Ray Ban sunglasses
3. Moleskine notebook (the red thing)
4. Cell phone
5. BV card case in galazio
6. BV cosmetic case in silvaplana
7. Cheap plastic case holding cell phone headset
8. Taxi wallet in chartreuse
9. Bus pass...
10. MP3 player 
11. Pen
12. BV mirror
13. Keys...forgot to take them out for the pic. I keep them in the cell phone pocket since my phone is too big to fit in it.

and yes, that is an Hermes twilly wrapped around the handle. I'm not super-anal but it was hot today and I hate darkening the leather on the handle prematurely.


----------



## doloresmia

this picture needs to be BIGGER.

How smart to wrap your handle with a twillie! i am going to experiment with that for my aurora veneta....


----------



## doreenjoy

doloresmia said:


> this picture needs to be BIGGER.
> 
> How smart to wrap your handle with a twillie! i am going to experiment with that for my aurora veneta....


 
Thanks, *doloresmia*. Someday I'll learn how to imbed photos rather than attach them.  

I'm a big fan of wrapping the handles. With the lighter colors like aurora, I'm always afraid of dye transfer since I wear a lot of denim. Does anyone know if that can be fixed at the spa?


----------



## doreenjoy

More pics - this time it's what's inside my patent leather "liquid stripes" triangle clutch. 






I've attached a few additional photos below. This thing holds a lot! 

1. Concert ticket
2. $40 cash
3. driver's license
4. bus pass
5. credit card
6. small container of pills
7. antacid
8. earplugs (in the green plastic square case - I get migraines and sometimes they help)
9. lipstick (in the mirrored case)
10. cell phone
11. pen
12. keys
13. Flash drive (my novel's backup is always with me)
14. Moleskine notebook (I know it's weird to bring a notebok to the symphony, but I'm a novelist and you never know when ideas may come).


----------



## piperlu

doreenjoy - I love the ball bag (Baltic is a pretty color), and the clutch is gorgeous!


----------



## doloresmia

doreenjoy said:


> Thanks, *doloresmia*. Someday I'll learn how to imbed photos rather than attach them.
> 
> I'm a big fan of wrapping the handles. With the lighter colors like aurora, I'm always afraid of dye transfer since I wear a lot of denim. Does anyone know if that can be fixed at the spa?


 
apparently dye transfer cannot be fixed, just lessened. i have been told that if you send your bag back to BV they will condition it which means a professional SUPER moisturizing process.


----------



## howardu09

stylefiend said:


> Stuff in my bag today



Love it. great accessories.


----------



## uclaboi

I haven't used my Cabat for a while.  Decided to use it today and took a couple of pics.


----------



## annelovepuggy

It's delightful to see 'what's inside your BV'.  I love every single BV shown here.  Very beautiful cabat you have, and oh !  the ostrich mini.  What's inside this adorable bag??
Thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## uclaboi

annelovepuggy said:


> It's delightful to see 'what's inside your BV'. I love every single BV shown here. Very beautiful cabat you have, and oh !  the ostrich mini. What's inside this adorable bag??
> Thanks for sharing the pix!


 
Thanks!  

The ebano ostrich bag is actually a travel toiletries bag, but I also use it as a pouch for my large Cabat.  I keep a pen, coin holder, check book, keys, etc. in the bag.


----------



## castorny

Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.  I love the toiletries bag in Ostrich!



uclaboi said:


> I haven't used my Cabat for a while.  Decided to use it today and took a couple of pics.


----------



## annie9999

beautiful cabat and tdf accessories.
love the ebano ostrich.
is that your vachetta cabat?
is it softening?


----------



## doloresmia

UCLABOI - that is totally yum!


----------



## mundodabolsa

LOOOOOVE your pics uclaboi, thanks!

any chance of a close up, front shot of that toiletries bag? it's beautiful.   the other smaller cosmetic bag is also amazing.


----------



## howardu09

UCLABOI-  I always love to see your things. So neat and well organized.


----------



## LLANeedle

The large campana is very generous.

BV wallet
BV cosmetic case
BV frog coin purse
LV cosmetic case for odds and ends
LV checkbook
cell phone
kleenex
keys

and plenty of room for a book and a knitting project


----------



## doloresmia

LLANeedle said:


> The large campana is very generous.
> 
> BV wallet
> BV cosmetic case
> BV frog coin purse
> LV cosmetic case for odds and ends
> LV checkbook
> cell phone
> kleenex
> keys
> 
> and plenty of room for a book and a knitting project



or more BV accessories


----------



## prisma

Inside:

LV Graffiti Wallet
BV make up pouch
Prada make up pouch
Celine Sunnies
LV Damier Azur 6 key holder


----------



## doloresmia

^^^ooh i love that


----------



## BagLovingMom

Love every single post! And prisma, LOVE the graffiti, I'm contemplating that wallet now!


----------



## prisma

Thanks, buy the Graffiti now before it disappears or you might regret it.  Its a really beautiful wallet despite the price


----------



## silvercloud

The graffiti wallet is very striking. Love what you have inside your bag


----------



## Ryan

A messy photo of what's in my tote (it's hard to get a good picture because it's so slouchy).

book
LV wallet
LV pouches (large for misc., small for BlackBerry, phone, iPod)
LV agenda
LV key holder
Hermes notebook
LV card holder
LV business card holder


----------



## LT bag lady

In my Bella BV Ebano tote:
Chameleon Purse insert (Med)
BV Ebano Zip around wallet
BV Ebano card case
Vintage Coach Sonoma eyeglass case (for reading glasses)
Vinatage Coach wristlet with BV Nero Mirror
Chanel Caviar Checkbook
Chanel Sunglasses in Case
Purse hook
iPhone 3G
Hand cream
Book - Eat, Pray & Love
Glee gum
Pens & Chanel lip gloss
Keyless remote









http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/0/0/9/4/6/webimg/259870113_o.jpg


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Ryan said:


> A messy photo of what's in my tote (it's hard to get a good picture because it's so slouchy).
> 
> book
> LV wallet
> LV pouches (large for misc., small for BlackBerry, phone, iPod)
> LV agenda
> LV key holder
> Hermes notebook
> LV card holder
> LV business card holder


---
 Ryan .. what is that good looking slouchy blue/green (??) tote you have .. I don't think I have seen that style before?  Where/when did you get it?


----------



## Ryan

CaliforniaGal said:


> ---
> Ryan .. what is that good looking slouchy blue/green (??) tote you have .. I don't think I have seen that style before? Where/when did you get it?


 
Hey CG

I'm not sure what it's called exactly.  I have a friend who used to work at Bottega Veneta corporate (do I miss that connection!) and I believe she refered to it as the Catalano tote.  I'm not sure if Catalano refers to the leather or the actual bag.  I got it a few years ago; I think it's been replaced by the "City East-West" tote that is currently on the BV website.

Ryan


----------



## Charmed05

I love this tote.....and all the goodies inside.


----------



## noddanard

*I noticed many JIM THOMPSON Accessories  Very Nice*​​


armcandyaddict said:


> while taking out my new carmine montaigne out for a spin, i was pleasantly surprised by how much i could actually fit in it. so i thought i would just share this with everyone. as you can probably tell from my recent posts, i am completely in love with the montaigne, and of course all things carmino!
> 
> View attachment 307618
> View attachment 307619


----------



## noddanard

I love your LIMO sloane!



oogiewoogie said:


> My new Limo Sloane & zip wallet, Paul Frank keychain for work keys, Burberry shades, canvas make-up bag.  Planet Hollywood Hotel pen (very light & free.. ), and cell.


----------



## armcandyaddict

noddanard said:


> *I noticed many JIM THOMPSON Accessories  Very Nice*​​



Thanks, *nodanard*, I especially love the happy elephant prints.


----------



## doloresmia

ThinkPad PC
Work Papers
Orange GM Karo with GM H Shawl inside
Rose Shocking PM Karo with various items including Environsax for rain and grocery shopping
Purple Zip Zap with more various items
Vert Anis MM Agenda with CC and cash
Vermillon PM Agenda with keys CC and cash
Brighton Blue CC case with airline FF cards
2 BV coin purses (not shown)
Eye glasses
Sun glasses
Prescription
Blackberry Curve (not shown)

Chameleon insert (XL I think) inside BV dust bag

BTW my bag tipped over in seat while i was driving today, BV dust bag held things in very nicely


----------



## Chrisy

doloresmia said:


> I just posted this in another thread.... but i want to second all the fans of the little coin purse! just got mine from cabazon.


 
*doloresmia, *I love your Veneta, what color is this?


----------



## doloresmia

Aurora! from SS08


----------



## Chrisy

doloresmia said:


> Aurora! from SS08


 
Thanks, doloresmia.  You are always responsive and nice.


----------



## doloresmia

Chrisy said:


> Thanks, doloresmia.  You are always responsive and nice.


----------



## BagEssence

What's in:
- diary
- pouch containing knick knacks, including glasses case, lipgloss, tissue, swiss army knife, etc etc
- wallet for cards
- wallet for cash
- wallet for coin
- cdma phone, oops, forgot to take them for the pic, being charged
- gsm phone , oops, forgot to take them for the pic, being charged


----------



## doloresmia

bagessence - love it! what size cabat do you have? and who makes the pouch? thanks


----------



## annie9999

looks like the purseket


----------



## BagEssence

hmm, somehow, the pic which has that pouch containing knick knacks didn't show up in the pic i uploaded, this is the pouch i was talking about.

as for the organiser, it was called teabags, some random brand from random shop lol.  only costed me about $3.5 usd.


----------



## nikkipeps

Chrisy said:


> *doloresmia, *I love your Veneta, what color is this?


 
Ladies, you all have exquisite taste. I am about to get myself a Veneta. Any colors to recommend? I love the Aurora but ain't anything boardering on white/off-whites a hassle to maintain? Please advise  Thanx loads!


----------



## jmcadon

My medium veneta in yummy ebano.  Bal wallet and J Choo sunglass case peaking out.  It is amazing how much you can fit in this bag!


----------



## jackietong

Went out today with my Ms. Colby, I forgot to take photos as we were rushing to hear Mass and DD's a bit fuzzy coz of her cough, I however managed to take what's inside the belly of my Colby:






Carried light today coz I know, I'll be chasing after my hyper tot:

1.DD's pink Cardi---she wore a sleeveless dress and it sometimes gets too cold inside the mall

2.Balenciaga Cp's Pale Magenta- lipgloss, compact, hair tie etc, Turquoise- lose change

3. LV Pouchette-- girly stuff, napkins, etc...

4. LV Black Epi Wallet---my beloved wallet of all time

5. DD's Flash Cards---somethin' to keep DD busy as a browse the shops...you know how tots are

***the pink comb/brush---this gets lost all the time, but somehow it manages to always, always magically appear in my bag. hehe.


----------



## designergoods

*jackietong*, love the color of your bag. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UFC

bagessence :coolpics:


----------



## BagEssence

UFC thanks 
like your avatar...


----------



## Love Of My Life

doloresmia said:


> ThinkPad PC
> Work Papers
> Orange GM Karo with GM H Shawl inside
> Rose Shocking PM Karo with various items including Environsax for rain and grocery shopping
> Purple Zip Zap with more various items
> Vert Anis MM Agenda with CC and cash
> Vermillon PM Agenda with keys CC and cash
> Brighton Blue CC case with airline FF cards
> 2 BV coin purses (not shown)
> Eye glasses
> Sun glasses
> Prescription
> Blackberry Curve (not shown)
> 
> Chameleon insert (XL I think) inside BV dust bag
> 
> BTW my bag tipped over in seat while i was driving today, BV dust bag held things in very nicely


 
Doloresmia, your interior is "awesome".. I too love the rainbow of

H colors inside the bag. and the BV & Hermes really rocks


----------



## beauxgoris

*jackietong* - such a great mix of lux brands and colors. Love it!


----------



## jburgh

bump!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon wallet, a couple of karos, hermes adress book, cell case, 

too many lipsticks...


----------



## annie9999

hotshot said:


> Hermes dogon wallet, a couple of karos, hermes adress book, cell case,
> 
> too many lipsticks...


sounds beautiful.  any pictures?


----------



## chpwhy

*Medium Orchid Veneta*

Chameleon handbag organiser
- pens
- LV Suhali Wallet
- LV Cles
- Rebecca Minkoff Teal Coin Pouch


----------



## yeliab

*BagEssence*, perhaps I missed the info somewhere... what size is your cabat?  

I was wondering how much we can put in the MINI and the MED size Cabats...  





BagEssence said:


> hmm, somehow, the pic which has that pouch containing knick knacks didn't show up in the pic i uploaded, this is the pouch i was talking about.
> 
> as for the organiser, it was called teabags, some random brand from random shop lol.  only costed me about $3.5 usd.


----------



## BagEssence

yeliab:  it's a mini.  I'm a mini fan, so I'll say that it can hold more than what I need to carry.


----------



## yeliab

Thanks *BagEssence*!!  This gives me a really good idea how big the Mini is!!


----------



## BagEssence

yeliab: you're most welcome


----------



## sngsk

Especially love the colour combination of orchid, mela and cobalt 

In my cobalt campana:





- Mela cosmetic pouch,
- Newly acquired Orchid key case 
- Turbolence flap wallet,
- Lilac phone pouch,
- Matita card case,
- Chanel sunglasses, and
- Umbrella (hidden under my wallet and pouch)


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

chpwhy said:


> *Medium Orchid Veneta*
> 
> Chameleon handbag organiser
> - pens
> - LV Suhali Wallet
> - LV Cles
> - Rebecca Minkoff Teal Coin Pouch



Gorgeous color. I'm so jealous.


----------



## jmcadon

More like...What is your Bottega Veneta in???


----------



## Leah

jmcadon said:


> More like...What is your Bottega Veneta in???



Lol, that sounds like me.


----------



## annie9999

i love this thread.  everyone's things are fabulous.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## blueiris

I posted this in the FAQ thread about organizers, but I'll link it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eep-that-bag-clean-418854-3.html#post14745329

The photos show medium Venetas (nero and ebano Intagli).  The BV items inside are a small burnt orange cosmetic pouch, crimson wallet, and cobalt mobile phone strap (the key case is an LV grenade epi coin and key pouch).

The insert is a Purse To Go so-called "large" size, flipped with the pockets to the inside, with the top edge folded over to shorten the height.


----------



## laru

I love these type of threads. Since I was a little girl, I've always had a fascination with seeing what others carry in their handbags. Post more pics....please.


----------



## BgaHolic

blueiris said:


> I posted this in the FAQ thread about organizers, but I'll link it here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eep-that-bag-clean-418854-3.html#post14745329
> 
> The photos show medium Venetas (nero and ebano Intagli). The BV items inside are a small burnt orange cosmetic pouch, crimson wallet, and cobalt mobile phone strap (the key case is an LV grenade epi coin and key pouch).
> 
> The insert is a Purse To Go so-called "large" size, flipped with the pockets to the inside, with the top edge folded over to shorten the height.


 That seems like the same amount of things I keep in my bags and your medium still has a drape with all those things in it?  If so, that confirms I will buy a medium!


----------



## Love Of My Life

just got a wonderful BV.. will hold all my Hermes orange colors.. dogon, karo,

credit card case, eyeglass case, keys...


----------



## blueiris

BgaHolic said:


> That seems like the same amount of things I keep in my bags and your medium still has a drape with all those things in it? If so, that confirms I will buy a medium!


 
Oh, I had forgotten about that photo! Here are some updated ones that I took yesterday for another thread. These are of my nero medium rather than the Intagli ebano, but it's the same idea.

Actually, these new photos have the additional sunglass case (the light blue thing in there--it's a sports sunglass case), a somewhat larger mobile phone, and a longer but narrower wallet (the purple thing).

To answer your question, yes, my medium still drapes--it is nowhere near packed tight. There is a little bit more drape without the liner; the sides just drape in without the liner there to buffer the movement. And, I have ample room under the arm, too, in both cases. Your experience may vary.

Sorry if the photos are not the best--it was dark when I took them.

photos with the same Purse To Go liner:











photos without liner/organizer (the interior is bigger than it seems--I was trying to keep my hand out of the way of the photo so I had to prop it open as best I could and then shoot quickly):


----------



## dyyong

:bump:


----------



## dyyong

here's mine


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon wallet, hermes karo, hermes carmen, hermes agenda...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A lot fits in my medium chain tote and nothing ever falls out, even when I had to bend down to pick up something. The magnetic closures on both sides secure the bag very well. The middle zipper compartment is especially useful for storing my wallet.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> A lot fits in my medium chain tote and nothing ever falls out, even when I had to bend down to pick up something. The magnetic closures on both sides secure the bag very well. The middle zipper compartment is especially useful for storing my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970224
> View attachment 3970225



Well organized my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Well organized my friend!



Thank you Grietje. [emoji5] I like the fact that this bag diminishes the need for a bag organiser. My bottle stays upright throughout the whole day and the generous strap drop allows me to reach in for things without taking the bag off my shoulder.


----------



## Mousse

I use pouches for organizing. BV and non BV. I’ll post a photo later today showing how I organize my fenice tote.


----------



## GoStanford

I have not been using my Bella due to its inability to stand up unless quite full, so I invested in a purse organizer from Divide and Conquer on Etsy, the vendor I have used in the past for such purchases.  This one was available in her ready-to-go section and fits quite nicely.  I'm sure I could have custom ordered one that makes even better use of the interior space, but I liked the color of this one as well.


----------



## diane278

I use pouches for corralling my stuff as it makes it easier to change bags....and to find things in large totes like cabats and lidos. Gainsboro, silver and Argento pouches. Peltro wallet and vitamin case. The scarf is in case I want to throw it over the contents, although I don’t remember the last time I felt the need to do so. But I like to be prepared, just in case, especially when I go out of town.


----------



## KaliDaisy

I'm resurrecting this thread!! Seeing what people carry in their bags has always been one of my favorite threads, for any brand. Pictures are especially helpful in determining if a bag I've got my eye on is going to work for my needs. 

So, I'd love to see what you all carry in your BV!


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch
(The sunglass case fits as long as I put it against an ‘outer wall’ of the bag.)


----------



## grietje

I’ve been using LV innards for the better of the year.  I have BV SLGs but they’re lighter colors (chartreuse wallet, shock pink cosmetic case).  That’s one of the things I’ve looking at getting when we meet up in Carmel—some darker toned BV innards!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Lauren clutch
> (The sunglass case fits as long as I put it against an ‘outer wall’ of the bag.)
> View attachment 4227355
> 
> View attachment 4227354


Wow, holds more than I would have expected!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Wow, holds more than I would have expected!


I’ve been surprised by how roomy it is......


----------



## KaliDaisy

diane278 said:


> Lauren clutch
> (The sunglass case fits as long as I put it against an ‘outer wall’ of the bag.)
> View attachment 4227355
> 
> View attachment 4227354



Love this!! Since I just got the same bag  I need to find a pouch in that size, it's the one thing I'm lacking that I could really use for Lauren. All of mine are either too big or too small.


----------



## septembersiren

Every bag I carry the same thing
zip around wallet
Document case
Hand cream
Phone charger
Emery board
Card case
Pen
Lip balm
Lip gloss 
Lighter 
Lanyard with keys
Some other junk I can’t think of

When I carry my large Belly Veneta I carry book and a bottle of water


----------



## diane278

KaliDaisy said:


> Love this!! Since I just got the same bag  I need to find a pouch in that size, it's the one thing I'm lacking that I could really use for Lauren. All of mine are either too big or too small.


I sometimes use a small zip-lock baggie. Not aesthetically pleasing but practical, as I can easily see what I’m looking for. That clutch holds much more than I thought it would.....


----------



## sonyamorris

What I usually carry in my nodini bag:
Moleskine A5 agenda with Fabriano automatic pen and pencil
BV french wallet
Soft Campo Marzio case with Fendi sunnies & cloth inside (I wear eyeglasses also so I use it often)
iPhone 5s (not shown) & EarPods
Chanel lipstick 
Tissue papers
Snack
Small Muji case with sugar free candies

In a flat pocket:
ID, student ID, blotting papers and metro card
Nodini mirror
Small manicure clipper

In a phone pocket:
Keys

On the first picture the bag is full


----------



## southernbelle43

sonyamorris said:


> What I usually carry in my nodini bag:
> Moleskine A5 agenda with Fabriano automatic pen and pencil
> BV french wallet
> Soft Campo Marzio case with Fendi sunnies & cloth inside (I wear eyeglasses also so I use it often)
> iPhone 5s (not shown) & EarPods
> Chanel lipstick
> Tissue papers
> Snack
> Small Muji case with sugar free candies
> 
> In a flat pocket:
> ID, student ID, blotting papers and metro card
> Nodini mirror
> Small manicure clipper
> 
> In a phone pocket:
> Keys
> 
> On the first picture the bag is full


OK how in the heck did you get all of that in that little bag!  Or is this bag style bigger than it looks...


----------



## KaliDaisy

sonyamorris said:


> What I usually carry in my nodini bag:
> Moleskine A5 agenda with Fabriano automatic pen and pencil
> BV french wallet
> Soft Campo Marzio case with Fendi sunnies & cloth inside (I wear eyeglasses also so I use it often)
> iPhone 5s (not shown) & EarPods
> Chanel lipstick
> Tissue papers
> Snack
> Small Muji case with sugar free candies
> 
> In a flat pocket:
> ID, student ID, blotting papers and metro card
> Nodini mirror
> Small manicure clipper
> 
> In a phone pocket:
> Keys
> 
> On the first picture the bag is full



I love this post, thank you!! I think Nodini is going to be my next bag purchase - I really need a small crossbody bag - so this is perfect!  It holds a great amount of stuff!


----------



## sonyamorris

southernbelle43 said:


> OK how in the heck did you get all of that in that little bag!  Or is this bag style bigger than it looks...


Lol! I always carry a lot of things.
It's all about ergonomics and skilful use of space Nodini is compact, but very roomy.



KaliDaisy said:


> I love this post, thank you!! I think Nodini is going to be my next bag purchase - I really need a small crossbody bag - so this is perfect!  It holds a great amount of stuff!


Thank you! I love it so much. For my opinion, Nodini is one of BV greatest shapes, so I sure you will love it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> What I usually carry in my nodini bag:



It is amazing what you can fill within. Definitely a skillful packer!


----------



## jbags07

Bump. I will take a pic this week, hoping others will join in and share!


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> Bump. I will take a pic this week, hoping others will join in and share!


I’m looking forward to catching up on this thread.  Right now my BV is empty though.  I had intended to bring it with me when I visited family out of town, but opted to leave it and take my work bag as it was ready to go with my keys and paperwork.  I enjoy seeing how people pack their purses though.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> I’m looking forward to catching up on this thread.  Right now my BV is empty though.  I had intended to bring it with me when I visited family out of town, but opted to leave it and take my work bag as it was ready to go with my keys and paperwork.  I enjoy seeing how people pack their purses though.


Looking forward to your post, and i will snap a pic this week too….this is such a fun thread, i also love to peek inside other peoples bags


----------



## jbags07

Today was a light day, I carried the basics in Mona Lisa Nodini.


----------



## jbags07

Carrying my Denim Disco today for light errands. Its a cute style but definitely for lighter days and will not fit as much as Nodini. Including extra pix of the bag design for those considering the style, as they frequently pop up on the resale market.

The Disco is divided into 3 sections. The top area is small and will fit a card case, lipstick, coin case, with room for 1 additional small item such as hand sanitizer or cream …..there is a zippered section below this section with a built in cardholder, so if you choose to use this area, that will free up more space in the top section if you do not need the card case. I switch out bags daily so its easier for me to keep my cards in a case. The third section is on the bottom, and is large enough to fit a large cell (mine is the 11 promax), along with a key holder. It can be a bit awkward zipping and unzipping it without spilling the contents, with the zipper being on the bottom!

 Overall its a genius design imo, with these 3 sections, and its a supercute style for a night out or light days when you do not need to carry much.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Carrying my Denim Disco today for light errands. Its a cute style but definitely for lighter days and will not fit as much as Nodini. Including extra pix of the bag design for those considering the style, as they frequently pop up on the resale market.
> 
> The Disco is divided into 3 sections. The top area is small and will fit a card case, lipstick, coin case, with room for 1 additional small item such as hand sanitizer or cream …..there is a zippered section below this section with a built in cardholder, so if you choose to use this area, that will free up more space in the top section if you do not need the card case. I switch out bags daily so its easier for me to keep my cards in a case. The third section is on the bottom, and is large enough to fit a large cell (mine is the 11 promax), along with a key holder. It can be a bit awkward zipping and unzipping it without spilling the contents, with the zipper being on the bottom!
> 
> Overall its a genius design imo, with these 3 sections, and its a supercute style for a night out or light days when you do not need to carry much.
> 
> View attachment 5365866
> View attachment 5365868
> View attachment 5365869
> View attachment 5365870
> View attachment 5365871
> View attachment 5365872
> 
> View attachment 5365873



@jbags07 what leather and colour is your Bastia? I have a Bastia in black Epsom but I am now looking to branch out into different colours and I am really liking the pink shade on yours.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> @jbags07 what leather and colour is your Bastia? I have a Bastia in black Epsom but I am now looking to branch out into different colours and I am really liking the pink shade on yours.


This Bastia is Rose Tyrien Chevre …..i love that it is a pretty pop of color, and easy to find if u are carrying a large bag.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> This Bastia is Rose Tyrien Chevre …..i love that it is a pretty pop of color, and easy to find if u are carrying a large bag.



Thanks very much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Carrying my Denim Disco today for light errands.


You are making me miss this darling of a disco. I used to own two and this was the first BV style I started with.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are making me miss this darling of a disco. I used to own two and this was the first BV style I started with.


Small but mighty  The Disco is a great style when u don’t need to carry much, and i think the small size makes that lovely intrecciato shine


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> Small but mighty  The Disco is a great style when u don’t need to carry much, and i think the small size makes that lovely intrecciato shine


Fully agree. It's just so cleverly designed. Like a 007 of a bag.


----------

